# Dog is terrible with groomers, might need to groom him myself. Help?



## Gai1997 (Feb 7, 2015)

My dog is a 3 year old Labradoodle, he's as big as the breed usually is, I don't know how much he weighs, but he's huge. Same size as a Yellow Lab is, just with curly hair. The dog in my avatar is my dog. Here's a better look at him: http://i.imgur.com/IHXMmuj.jpg This was taken a month ago, now you can't even see his eyes and his hair is probably an inch thicker and looks really, really bad. 

So I just got back from a groomer and my dog bit her. I had to take him home because of that and thank God it was just a bruise and no blood was drawn. He's never done this with a groomer before, however, he has always been terrible with groomers. He's what you imagine a dog would be like if he hates being groomed. It's just become such an issue and a bother to get him groomed now and it's always a hectic time to find him a groomer and get it done. I'm always on edge while he's being groomed and it's just terrible having to worry so much about something that shouldn't be this worrisome.

I'm at the point where I am okay with grooming him. He won't fight me (And if he does, I can get him in check easily.) I am not afraid of him and if he bites me, at least it's me and I can't sue myself. I know I can groom him without him being an issue in terms of fear and being fidgety. So that would eliminate his problem of being bad while getting groomed. Which is exactly what I need.

The only problem is I have NO idea what I need to do, buy, and how to get it all done. He needs to be matted. His hair is absolutely out of control and it's knotted and it's just really, really bad. I need to shave it all off, which is what we usually have done to him. 

What do I need to buy, I know I need scissors (Clippers is the correct term) electric razor? Nail-cutters, shampoo. Can you guys tell me what I need to purchase, perhaps what you've bought or link me to specific items? 

I also need to know how to perform the grooming. Are there any videos you guys know of? I know I can YouTube some videos, but I am unsure which are correct and which are wrong and I don't want to accidentally watch an incorrect video on how to groom. 

I know this is basically an essay, but I really need the help. Any help is appreciated guys, really. Have a good day! 

EDIT: I also forgot to mention, I really need to get him groomed ASAP. Took him to the vet a week ago and he had a tick in the past year or somewhere along those lines. He needs this grooming now, and quickly.


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)

Muzzle. 

A correct clip at this point is kind of irrelevant, you need to get the matted hair of him and start fresh. But personally I wouldn't want my first time trying to clip a dog to be on one resisting - clipping isn't complicated, but dogs have a kind of tricky topography to navigate with a bladed object for a length of time. (I have a 120 lb giant schnauzer mix that I clip myself...he is compliant, and it still takes over an hour.)

Some vet's offices will do it - not pretty, but get the hair off. If there are multiple groomers in your area one might specialize in difficult dogs, and might be willing to take your dog on if he's muzzled. I'd advise you to call around and see.


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

I would definitely find a new groomer that can work with difficult dogs. At my groomer they will muzzle the dog if he is known for biting. These people will usually try to change your dog's experience with grooming into a positive one. 

I have two Lhasa Apsos that live with my Dad. I personally go home to groom them (shhhhavvvvee them) when the warmer seasons start coming in. I've been doing it since I was 16. I try to treat them generously with boiled chicken and give them lots of love for being good. My oldest dog still hates being groomed though, but he's tolerant. 

You can save money by doing it yourself for sure. You will need to invest in a great pair of clippers. I use a pair that we paid $120 for, the more pricey they are, the better they are in my experience. You want to cut the mats out first, but be sure you're not cutting skin. Once the matts are cut out completely, you can start using the clippers to even the coat out. You'll need to replace the blades when they start dulling out and you'll also want to invest in some cooling lubricant for the clippers. There should directions on how to use the lubricant and replace the blades with your new set. 

I don't know how close to the skin the mats are, usually mine gets mats at the surface. Try to cut close to the mat and not the skin so you'll have a more even cut and not look like patchy. You will want to use a clipper attachment that will cut short enough that it eliminates the look of where the mats are. 

You also want to bathe the dog before hand to get a better cut. Clippers have a hard time getting through dirty hair and can make the cut look uneven. Make sure your baby is fully dry though!

A couple of things to keep in mind are that the tummy skin is very sensitive. I accidentally gave my dog razor burn the first time I clipped in that area and I cried allooooottt! I felt terrible. I put ointment to soothe it. Just make sure you don't put the clippers against the skin especially in that delicate area. 

The head is the hardest part for me. I try to keep my dogs interested in the chicken with one hand and cut with the other or try to hold their snout closed and work that way. At the end I use scissors to clip hair around the paws, try the tail and get any other place with strays sticking out. 

I recommend watching a lot of Youtube videos on clipping and styling your Labadoodle! This video is lengthy, but probably the most rewarding! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu9i6FJKE44


----------



## Gai1997 (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks!

One question: Is it absolutely necessary to dematt my dog? I would rather just shave it all off and start over. I plan to keep him well groomed by brushing him a couple times a week from now on to keep this from happening again. Do I have to dematt and then shave or can I just shave it all off?


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

You absolutely need to remove the matts, for medical reasons - however shaving him will do that. Cutting the matts out one at a time IMO really isn't necessary unless you really care about what his hair will look like afterwards.

One of the owners/groomers at our salon (dog spa?) is also a behaviorist and she will work with the more difficult dogs and actually help them to enjoy the grooming experience. I'd say if you can find a groomer that does that in your area - it will be a huge boon to your dog who will be able to learn to relax while being groomed, and also to you, if you decide to groom him yourself in the future.


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

It depends if they are large matts. If they are you will need to cut them out cause they will get stuck in the clippers. If they are small and the clippers can pass over them nicely, then you should okay!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

That is really strange the groomer just did not muzzle the dog and get it done. Any experienced groomer should be able to handle a dog that bites. What they sometimes cannot handle is a dog that absolutely flips out and gator rolls (which doesn't sound like the case). I've been bit several times and would never think of suing anyone over it. I mean.. we are provoking dogs after all. I would call around and find an experienced groomer. Grooming is a lot of work and isn't nearly as easy as it looks. You are dealing with sharp objects and a moving target. 

For a good set of clippers, blades, brushes, the scissors, etc you are looking at least a couple hundred dollars. I will tell you right now that unless the clipper and blades are quality, they are not going to get the matts out very good. Using a dematting tool pulls on your dog and will agitate a dog that is not tolerant of grooming. I do not recommend it for a dog that has a lot of matting. The best way to get them out is to use a good clipper and shave the poor thing nearly bald.


----------

